# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  ooVoo Web Video Chat Room API

## adstew

My client ooVoo is spreading the word on their Web Video Chat Room API.

The video call room API enables developers to easily embed the ooVoo video rooms inside their own web sites. Since we believe that ease of use is the key for success, the focus is to have as much functionality as possible using copy/paste or ready to use JavaScript code. More info is here: http://www.oovoo.com/Developers/WebAPI.aspx

Any recommendations on some other places to post?

----------


## solarcatseven

ooVoo  is discontinued by its devlopers.

----------


## solarcatseven

> ooVoo  is discontinued by its devlopers.


Zoom and Google duo are good alternatives

----------


## dustine79

> Zoom and Google duo are good alternatives.


Skype and WhatsApp or telegram is the best alternatives for video chat because most of us nowadays using these applications.

----------


## quibilly

> Skype and WhatsApp or telegram is the best alternatives for video chat because most of us nowadays using these applications.


Yes, Do you know how do I get telegram API? I was thinking of developing a clone.

----------


## quibilly

> Yes, Do you know how do I get telegram API? I was thinking of developing a clone.


I did some research yesterday and it seems like whatsapp got public API, So I will be trying to clone it soon  :Wink:

----------


## ashramvid

oovoo is discontinued long ago, i wonder if there is any new API service

----------


## ashramvid

currently i'm using skype for p get-vidmate.com instasave

----------

